# FSU reneges on Lowndes LB over Kendrick Johnson



## jimbo4116 (Feb 4, 2015)

FSU backs out of signing Lowndes High committment.

http://valdostatoday.com/2015/02/be...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I can certainly understand why they backed out.
Timing wasn't the best.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 4, 2015)

Kids a lot more understanding than I would be.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 5, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> I can certainly understand why they backed out.
> Timing wasn't the best.



FSU takes kids with actual arrest records.  This kid was found guilty by the internet because he had a fight and his dad was FBI.  

He was in Macon in front of a 1000 people when death of Kendrick Johnson occurred.  He has be exonerated by the Sheriff, GBI.  He has been exonerated by the head of the local NAACP and minority leaders.  Yet the Criminoles dump him the day before signing day.

How can that be defended.


----------



## brittthomas (Feb 5, 2015)

jimbo4116 said:


> FSU takes kids with actual arrest records.  This kid was found guilty by the internet because he had a fight and his dad was FBI.
> 
> He was in Macon in front of a 1000 people when death of Kendrick Johnson occurred.  He has be exonerated by the Sheriff, GBI.  He has been exonerated by the head of the local NAACP and minority leaders.  Yet the Criminoles dump him the day before signing day.
> 
> How can that be defended.



I don't agree with it anymore than you do, but if I had to guess, they just didn't want the bad press. They know people are looking for any reason they can to trash FSU. 

Case in point:



jimbo4116 said:


> FSU takes kids with actual arrest records.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm done with FSU.  It is now the camode of college football.  This kid is wrongfully accused by a headline grabbing unethical race baiter and FSU bows and treats him as though he was guilty.  It would suit me if the campus burned to the ground!


----------



## brittthomas (Feb 5, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I'm done with FSU.  It is now the camode of college football.  This kid is wrongfully accused by a headline grabbing unethical race baiter and FSU bows and treats him as though he was guilty.  It would suit me if the campus burned to the ground!



Well you know what they say "Can't please everyone all the time." Or in FSU's case, can't please anyone at any time.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Feb 5, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> This kid is wrongfully accused by a headline grabbing unethical race baiter and FSU bows and treats him as though he was guilty.



I agree completely.  Crap move by the prez of FSU.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 5, 2015)

Tell him to come on down to Coral Gables, we'll let him bust all the Nole heads he wants.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 5, 2015)

ChiefOsceola said:


> I agree completely.  Crap move by the prez of FSU.



I agree, but what do you think all these same people would be saying if we had taken him?

Florida State was the first team to break up the SEC party.  We'll never do anything right in their eyes.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 5, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> Tell him to come on down to Coral Gables, we'll let him bust all the Nole heads he wants.



Coral Gables?  Oh you mean Doak South.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Feb 5, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> I agree, but what do you think all these same people would be saying if we had taken him?
> 
> Florida State was the first team to break up the SEC party.  We'll never do anything right in their eyes.



Others talk enough crap about us already, and honestly, who cares.  I talk smack about their teams too.

Just hate to see our prez cowering to allegations from a group of individuals...who by the way were just convicted last week on charges of civil disobedience.  I'd give it more credibility if any law enforcement charges were there, but there are none.  FSU's prez is afraid of a racial crap storm, and Bell is the one who suffered.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 5, 2015)

ChiefOsceola said:


> FSU's prez is afraid of a racial crap storm, and Bell is the one who suffered.



Welcome to 2015.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Welcome to 2015.



But yet the prez allowed all of the Jameis junk to take place?


----------



## alphachief (Feb 5, 2015)

I actually think it's good for the kid and bad for FSU.  If this young man had come to FSU, his life would have been made a living CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored.  ESPN would be doing stories about the issue, the national press would be all over him when he hit the field...just because he's at FSU.  We end up losing a potentially good player, he goes somewhere else and does well and he'll be able to put it all behind him...assuming he didn't do anything wrong.  The last thing he needed was to be part of a second "FSU related" player lawsuit.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 5, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I'm done with FSU.  It is now the camode of college football.  This kid is wrongfully accused by a headline grabbing unethical race baiter and FSU bows and treats him as though he was guilty.  It would suit me if the campus burned to the ground!



Almost forgot...who cares!  I'm sure its nothing like a black qb being wrongly accused by unethical racists...oh wait, it isnt...because FSU did the right thing and stood by that young man.  No winning with you homers.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 5, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> I agree, but what do you think all these same people would be saying if we had taken him?
> 
> Florida State was the first team to break up the SEC party.  *We'll never do anything right in their eyes.*



Well y'all just passed up a good chance.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 5, 2015)

jimbo4116 said:


> Well y'all just passed up a good chance.



Whatever.  Nothing would have been brought up about Jimbo doing right by the young man.  If anything,  it would have just been Jimbo taking another questionable player in order to win at all costs.


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 5, 2015)

alphachief said:


> No winning with you homers.



Exactly right!  Had FSU signed him they would have been whining about FSU taking on another "THUG" to win at all costs


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 5, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Whatever.  Nothing would have been brought up about Jimbo doing right by the young man.  If anything,  it would have just been Jimbo taking another questionable player in order to win at all costs.





chocolate dog said:


> Exactly right!  Had FSU signed him they would have been whining about FSU taking on another "THUG" to win at all costs



And the "seminole" nation would have for once had an alibi for defending the program at all cost because they did not take a conviction in the court of public opinion as evidence of guilt.

For all that not blaming Fisher,  it was the administration that made the call.  I don't think it will go unnoticed among future high schoolers making early commitments that FSU might not honor its commitments and wait until scholarships are gone leaving them high and dry.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 5, 2015)

jimbo4116 said:


> they did not take a conviction in the court of public opinion as evidence of guilt.



Tried that before and got vilified for it.


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 10, 2015)

FSU is no more crooked than any other program; fact is your favorite team drops kids as well.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2015)

Woodsman69 said:


> FSU is no more crooked than any other program; fact is your favorite team drops kids as well.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2015)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Others talk enough crap about us already, and honestly, who cares.  I talk smack about their teams too.
> 
> Just hate to see our prez cowering to allegations from a group of individuals...who by the way were just convicted last week on charges of civil disobedience.  I'd give it more credibility if any law enforcement charges were there, but there are none.  FSU's prez is afraid of a racial crap storm, and Bell is the one who suffered.



He didn't fold to the parents, who by the way had little to do with kid until he died.  He folded because a certain attorney who is an FSU alumni turned up the heat on him.

As for what I say about FSU, I was probably a fan of FSU before most of y'all were born.  Was in the stadium before Bobby Bowden and then there for his first game as a head coach.  I was not pleased with the way they did Bobby, but this move puts them in the commode for me!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Exactly right!  Had FSU signed him they would have been whining about FSU taking on another "THUG" to win at all costs



This kid is and was no THUG.  Folks like you are quick, easy and idiotic to make statement like this!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Almost forgot...who cares!  I'm sure its nothing like a black qb being wrongly accused by unethical racists...oh wait, it isnt...because FSU did the right thing and stood by that young man.  No winning with you homers.



Which quarterback are you talking about?  Surely not Winston.  He might have been wrongfully accused on the rape.  He surely hasn't been found guilty of that at this point.  However, he sure was not wrongfully accused on the theft of crabs.  Unless a homer like you wants to dispute that racist old camera. Homer that sport!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Which quarterback are you talking about?  Surely not Winston.  He might have been wrongfully accused on the rape.  He surely hasn't been found guilty of that at this point.  However, he sure was not wrongfully accused on the theft of crabs.  Unless a homer like you wants to dispute that racist old camera. Homer that sport!



Or the $4,000 worth of damage due to the air rifles or Stealing from Burger King...


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 10, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Or the $4,000 worth of damage due to the air rifles or Stealing from Burger King...



fsu=thugu.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 10, 2015)

Go Noles!


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 11, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Crazy? How so? Schools decommit every year from players for various reasons, sorry if you cannot handle that simple FACT!


----------



## alphachief (Feb 11, 2015)

We've honored countless scholorships for players that get hurt after committing and never play a down for us.  What you think of FSU mean less than nothing to us.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2015)

Woodsman69 said:


> Crazy? How so?



Just by reading most of your posts..


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 11, 2015)

```

```



Browning Slayer said:


> Just by reading most of your posts..



they dont understand just how bad JW set their program back.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> they dont understand just how bad JW set their program back.



Yep.  His off the field antics and Jimbo having his back _really_ killed us on the recruiting trail.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 12, 2015)

thug recruits.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thug recruits.



They all had offers from your school.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> They all had offers from your school.




Saban pulled them after he found out FSU wanted them... Why do you think they got stuck with FSU..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Saban pulled them after he found out FSU wanted them... Why do you think they got stuck with FSU..



Sucks that got stuck with the team with the most recent Championship of the two.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Sucks that got stuck with the team with the most recent Championship of the two.



Auburn got theirs with a joke of a QB too... Wonder what FSU will do without ol Famous Jameis.. 

They might like to flats fish so that's why they settled with FSU... Or they found out how easy it is to get away with stuff and still play..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Sucks that got stuck with the team with the most recent Championship of the two.



And it sucks we got stuck with 2 FSU guys that like to watch us loose our appetite over the Avatar's they are wearing..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And it sucks we got stuck with 2 FSU guys that like to watch us loose our appetite over the Avatar's they are wearing..



My best one got me in trouble.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> My best one got me in trouble.



You got to stick with SELFIES!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And it sucks we got stuck with 2 FSU guys that like to watch us loose our appetite over the Avatar's they are wearing..



If my avatar makes you lose your appetite then there is no helping you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> If my avatar makes you lose your appetite then there is no helping you.




More like it!


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Feb 12, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Almost forgot...who cares!  I'm sure its nothing like a black qb being wrongly accused by unethical racists...oh wait, it isnt...because FSU did the right thing and stood by that young man.  No winning with you homers.


Now Alpha,
Don't go and point out the truth. That ain't very popular here. Of course we all know Alabama has never backed out on any recruit. Georgia has never had anything but saints and choirboys play for their team and every SEC win was a mighty triumph over another top five team. Any other college team that has ever won a game was because of the opponent being mediocre or worse!
Doesn't sound like FSU treated this kid right. Also doesn't sound like Fischer had a lot of say in it. But I'm absolutely sure that if any of these other fans teams reneged on a scholarship they would immediately say their team was nothing but a toilet bowl and break all ties with it immediately! Right??


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 13, 2015)

You must care, you bothered to respond.  I can guarantee you that FSU coaches' care because they know that this is going to hurt recruiting in the future.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 13, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> You must care, you bothered to respond.  I can guarantee you that FSU coaches' care because they know that this is going to hurt recruiting in the future.



they really dont care what they do at thug u. They will continue to lie, cover up and cheat. Whatever it takes to win against weak competition.  They have no shame or ethics.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You got to stick with SELFIES!



Great advice!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> they really dont care what they do at thug u. They will continue to lie, cover up and cheat. Whatever it takes to win against weak competition.  They have no shame or ethics.



Jimbo learned from the best.

That's a nice motorcycle ya got there.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Jimbo learned from the best.
> 
> That's a nice motorcycle ya got there.



thanks youve had some great ones lately


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Great advice!




So much for breakfast...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You got to stick with SELFIES!



OK.  Better?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thanks youve had some great ones lately






I've taken a liking to my current one. At least she cleans her feet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 13, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> OK.  Better?





SpotandStalk said:


> I've taken a liking to my current one. At least she cleans her feet.




You BOTH need help!! 

I think you boys ate some spoiled Crab LEGS!


----------

